# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  [2e] Monster Mythology Update Project

## AuldDragon

This thread is for my project to update the DMGR4 Monster Mythology deities to the Faiths & Avatars style format. I'll post future entries in this thread and update this post to reflect the additions.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

*Bugbear (and Other) Pantheon:*
Grankhul the Hunter
Hruggek the Decapitator
Meriadar the Patient One
Skiggaret the Deranged One
Stalker, the Hateful Shadow

*Goblin Pantheon:*
Bargrivyek the Peacekeeper
Khugorbaeyag the Overseer
Maglubiyet the Mighty One
Nomog-Geaya the General

*Kobold and Urd Pantheon:*
Dakarnok the Raider
Gaknulak the Trapmaker
Kuraulyek the Horned Thief
Kurtulmak the Cunning

*Orcish Pantheon:*
Bahgtru the Leg-Breaker
Gruumsh One-Eye
Ilneval the Horde Leader
Luthic the Cave Mother
Shargaas the Night Lord
Yurtrus White-Hands

*The Ordning:*
Annam the All-Father
Diancastra, the Wanton Wanderer
Grolantor the Steading Lord
Grond Peaksmasher
Hiatea the Huntress
Iallanis the Tender One
Karontor the Deformed One
Memnor the Deceiver
Skoreaus Stonebones, the Living Rock
Stronmaus the Storm Lord
Surtr the Black
Thrym, the King of Ice

*Gnoll Pantheon:*
Gorellik the Loner
Refnara the Moon-Biter
Yeenoghu the Demon Prince of Gnolls

*Ogre Pantheon:*
Mirklak the Orcslayer
Vaprak the Destroyer
Ysshara the Lorekeeper

*Interlopers on the Giant Pantheon:*
Baphomet, Demon Lord of Minotaurs
Kostchtchie, the Demon Prince of Wrath

*Draconic Pantheon (Io's Children):*
Aasterinian, the Messenger of Io
Arcanic the Learned
Astilabor the Hoardmistress
Bahamut the Platinum Dragon
Chronepsis the Death Dragon
Elemtia the Tempest
Faluzure the Night Dragon
Garyx the Firelord
Hlal the Jester
Io the Ninefold Dragon
Kalzareinad, The Keeper of Dark Wonders
Kereska Wonderbringer
Lendys the Balancer
Rais, the Cogitative One
Sardior the Ruby Dragon
Tamara the Merciful
Task the Wrester
Tiamat the Chromatic Dragon
Zorquan the High One

*Aerial Deities:*
Jazirian the Eternal Serpent
Koriel the Vigilant
Stillsong the Singing Sphere

*Aquatic Deities:*
Anguileusis the Abiding One
Blibdoolpoolp the Sea Mother
Demogorgon, the Prince of Demons
Eadro the Deliverer
Ilxendren the Demonray
Panzuriel the Enslaver
Persana, Guardian of the Deep
Sekolah the Great Shark
Surminare the Selkie Queen
Trishina the Waverider
Water Lion the Sharkslayer

*Avian Deities:*
Krocaa the Crimsonfeather
Quorlinn the Filcher
Remnis, the Great Lord of the Eagles
Syranita, Mistress of the Aarakocra

*Reptilian and Amphibian Deities:*
Laogzed the Devourer
Merrshaulk the Serpent Lord
Parrafaire the Naga Prince
Ramenos the Great Frog
Semuanya the Survivor
Sess'innek the Emperor Lizard
Shekinester the Three-Faced Queen

*Centaur Pantheon:*
Brilros the Battle Stallion
Chitza-Atlan, the Guardian of the Gateway to the Underworld
Fanthros Storm-Hooves
Kheiron the Educator
Linroth Fleet-Hoof
Naharra the Mother-Mare
Skerrit the Hoofed Lord

*Lycanthrope Pantheon:*
Balador the Master of Mead
Daragor the Wolflord
Eshebala the Vixen Queen
Ferrix the Prowler
Squerrik the Ratlord

*Dark Fae Powers:*
Cegilune
The Queen of Air and Darkness

*Seelie Court:*
Caoimhin the Kindly
Damh the Horned Beast
Eachthighern the Unicorn Lord
Emmantiensien the Treant-King
Fionnghuala the Mistress of Swans
Nathair Sgiathach the Prankster
Oberon the Faerie King
Squelaiche the Court Jester
Tapann the Undying
Titania the Faerie Queen
Verenestra the Oak Princess

*Beholder Pantheon:*
Great Mother, the Hive Spawner
Gzemnid the Gas Giant

*Deities missing from Demihuman Deities:*
Alathrien Druanna, the Rune Mistress
Araleth Letheranil the Prince of Stars
Cador the Shadow Knife
Diinkarazan the Mad God
Diirinka the Betrayer
Keptolo the Eager Consort
Kirith Sotheril the Magess
Klikral
Mythrien Sarath, the Watcher over Mythals
Naralis Analor, the Watcher of Souls
Nebelun the Meddler
Rellavar Danuvien, the Frost Sprite King
Tarsellis Meunniduin the Lord of the Mountains
Tethrin Veraldé the Shining One
Zinzerena

*Myconid Pantheon:*
Psilofyr the Spore Lord

*Illithid Pantheon:*
Ilsensine
Maanzecorian

*Undead Deities:*
Kanchelsis the Lord of Vampires
Mellifleur the Lich-Lord

*Elemental Deities*
Cryonax the Prince of Evil Ice
The Elder Elemental God
Ogremoch, the Prince of Evil Earth
Olhydra the Princess of Evil Water
Yan-C-Bin, the Prince of Evil Air

*Miscellaneous Dark Deities:*
The Dark God
Juiblex the Faceless Lord
Piscaethces

*Neogi Pantheon*
Killix the Ambitious
Krtx the Flaming Master
P'kk the Dominator
Thrigki the Rapacious
Tzenkil the Lasher

----------


## AuldDragon

Just in time for Valentine's Day is the giantish goddess of love, Iallanis the Tender One. She is one of the youngest members of the Ordning, born after Hiatea's acceptance by Annam. Her long-term goal is to bring all giants into the fold of good, including the other members of the Ordning, even Memnor and Karontor. She is patron of love in all forms, and the mercy and forgiveness that comes from it. Enjoy!

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Grond Peaksmasher is a relatively minor deity from the Forgotten Realms setting, playing a part in the novel The Druid Queen, by Douglas Niles. He received a handful of mentions in various other supplements, but the most significant information on him was published in Polyhedron #111, containing some additional details about him in the aftermath of the novel. Unfortunately, his specialty priest class was a direct mirror of Hiatea's, which I felt really did not suit him at all. I have endeavored to write up a full entry on him that incorporates information from the novel and the Polyhedron article, as well as how I think his personality would direct his priests (with an eventual goal of being known outside of just the Moonshaes), so he can be of use even to those who do not have campaigns set in the Forgotten Realms.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Diancastra, the Wanton Wanderer, is one of the youngest members of the Ordning, and still has the wanderlust of youth. Born to Annam and a mortal mother, she had the same drive to claim her birthright as Hiatea, and in the process established a colorful heroic career. She values the pleasures in life, be they of the body or the mind.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

I found a brief mention of Mirklak the Orcslayer in The Great Gray Land of Thar booklet of Elminsters Ecologies. The description of the ogres in that land, as well as the section on their gods, offered great fodder for expanding ogre culture and faith. In particular, the additional deities of the ogres, the ancient kingdom of the ogres, and the depiction of Vaprak as wholly ogrish rather than a mix of ogre and troll gave me the idea that the Thar ogres are actually descended from ancient spelljamming colonists, perhaps from the ogre empire that appears to be in the sphere of the Steel Star. Regarding Mirklak, I made him an amalgam of the various ogre heroes mentioned, and to whom all deified ogre heroes merge with.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Like Mirklak, Ysshara the Lorekeeper received a brief mention in the Great Grey Land of Thar booklet of Elminster's Ecologies. With Mirklak and Vaprak, the three deities form a nice small pantheon for ogres, and I felt I needed to give considerable depth to her, so she didn't seem like just an ogre version of the orcish Luthic. Ysshara turned into what I think is a very interesting deity, with considerable potential to make ogres into a more well-rounded race in any AD&D campaign.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Stronmaus the Storm Lord is the most powerful member of the Ordning outside of Annam, and is the de facto leader of the pantheon. He is the exuberant patron of the storm and good cloud giants, and holds domain over the seas and skies, sunshine, and weather of all sorts.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Vaprak the Destroyer is the deity of ogres and trolls, and as befits those races, he is a savage and destructive god. With an alternate view of Vaprak from Elminster's Ecologies, he becomes a much more interesting god than a single-mindedly destructive god, although that is still his predominant personality trait.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Ive completed a set of formal rules for handling specialty priests for dragons. These rules are compatible with the Council of Wyrms Dragon-Priest kit and can be used with PCs. They are also usable outside of that setting, and replace the rules in the Cult of the Dragon for draconic specialty priests. These rules will be familiar to those who are familiar with the previous post I made on draconic specialty priests, as well as my entry on Tiamat, although they are now more detailed.

The rules can be read or downloaded here.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Annam the All-Father is the patriarch of the giants, mortal and divine. He is said to be the creator of worlds, laying the foundation upon which other pantheons have built upon. The eons he has existed and the disunity of his children has caused him to withdraw from the daily activities of his family, abdicating much of his responsibility to Stronmaus and Hiatea. While his power is nearly unrivaled, he spends much of his time watching the events of the multiverse from afar.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Zorquan the High One is the deity who embodies what it is to be a dragon, representing those features all dragons share. His primary concern is with the survival of the dragon races as a whole rather than individual dragons.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Arcanic the Learned is a minor demipower introduced in Council of Wyrms, as a LN deity of magic. As that setting had additional material presented in Dragon Magazine (and later included in the hardbound re-release) for sage-dragons, it seemed suitable to make Arcanic the patron of that kit. I also made his relationship with Kereska something like the relationship between Azuth and Mystra in the Forgotten Realms, with a focus on wizardry rather than magic itself.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Astilabor the Hoardmistress is the goddess who represents the desire most dragons have for gaining status amongst their peers, mostly through the acquisition of wealth and treasure. This is not greed in the normal sense, for the wealth is not desired for its own sake or to deprive others of the opportunity of gaining it; that is the realm of Task. The importance of status and wealth to most dragons has made Astilabor one of the more powerful draconic deities, and while she feels her wealth places her above the other deities, she does not think her abilities surpass theirs in all things.

Jeff

----------


## Bhu

Kudos to your persistence on this!  You are a credit to our species.

----------


## AuldDragon

Thanks, I appreciate it!

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

As the silent watcher of time and draconic fate, Chronepsis the Death Dragon rarely interacts with those who are not dead or dying. It is said that he is a counterpart to Io; where Io is the beginning of all things, Chronepsis is the end of all things. He guides the spirits of the draconic dead to the afterlife, and determines the location of their final rest.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Aasterinian, the Messenger of Io is a playful and vital deity who revels in play and learning. She is Ios messenger to both mortal dragons and her fellow draconic deities, although she isnt always prompt. She is a friendly, wandering deity, who can often be found having adventures of her own or enjoying the hospitality of other deities.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Elemtia the Tempest is mentioned in one line in the Council of Wyrms campaign setting, as a demipower of elementals favored by chaotic dragons. I decided to expand that to elemental magic, elemental forces, and nature, with followers who are akin to druids.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Where Chronepsis judges dragons after their deaths, Lendys the Balancer judges them while still alive. He believes in retributive justice, that those who live by fang and claw die by fang and claw. All punishments are carefully measured, however, and minor crimes have minor punishments. While he is hard and merciless, he is fair in his dealings.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Garyx the Firelord is one of the draconic deities originally presented in FOR1 Draconomicon, for the Forgotten Realms. He is somewhat similar to Elemtia, but whereas Elemtia is a purely elemental deity, Garyx represents the effects and power of fire, rather than the element of fire.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Kalzareinad, The Keeper of Dark Wonders was a deity of magic mentioned originally in an adventure in FOR1 Draconomicon. For the last two millennia, he had one worshiper remaining, sustaining him and keeping him from deific death. This ended with him voluntarily merging with Kereska during the Time of Troubles in the Forgotten Realms, but need not be the case in other settings.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Rais, the Cogitative One, is another minor deity that was mentioned rather briefly in a single 2nd Edition product. In her case, she was created to be a deity for the dragons (particularly silver dragons) of the air world Edill in the Spelljammer supplement SJR6 Greyspace, which detailed the planets in the crystal sphere encompassing the Greyhawk setting. I developed her as a deity of philosophy and logic, with an emphasis on the truths and creative power of thought. While minor, she can prove to be a very interesting deity in a campaign.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Faluzure the Night Dragon is by far the most insidious evil of all the draconic gods. He longs for a multiverse that is beyond death; inhabited solely by the undead, and ruled by him and various forms of undead dragons. He stalks the planes, feeding off the life energy of the wisest and the best to power himself and his magic. If there is one force that could unite the good and evil members of dragon-kind, it is the Night Dragon.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Task the Wrester is the deity of greed, the pure unadulterated avarice that particularly affects evil dragonkind. Whereas Astilabor represents the desire to acquire treasure for the status and utility a large hoard brings, Task represents the selfish desire to own wealth for the sake of wealth itself and the desire to take what others have simply to deprive them of it.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The draconic deity of humor and music, Hlal the Jester was detailed first in the Forgotten Realms accessory FOR1 Draconomicon; but with the release of The Cult of the Dragon accessory, she was described as an aspect of Aasterinian due to the similarity between the two deities. I decided to split the two up as was done in 3rd Edition, in part because Hlal fills the empty niche of a Chaotic Good power in the pantheon, which was lacking without her presence. I kept their similarity as an element of her mythos, however, so those who wish to merge them can do so.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Presented as an archetype of the gem dragons in Dragon Magazine #37, Sardior the Ruby Dragon fit in well as a deity with Bahamut and Tiamat. He was only rarely mentioned during 1st and 2nd Edition, which helped form my description of him as a mostly forgotten deity outside of neutral dragons themselves. Enjoy!

Jeff

----------


## inuyasha

I just want you to know, that while I don't actually play or DM second edition (though I play some first), I love reading through these and using them for inspiration in my third edition/Pathfinder games, these are some pretty amazing write ups.

----------


## AuldDragon

> I just want you to know, that while I don't actually play or DM second edition (though I play some first), I love reading through these and using them for inspiration in my third edition/Pathfinder games, these are some pretty amazing write ups.


Thanks, glad you find them interesting!

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Tamara the Merciful was one of the members of the draconic pantheon presented in FOR1 Draconomicon. In her role as a goddess of life and forgiveness, she is favored by many good dragons, while most dragons call on her blessing at some point in their lives when looking for mates, and later for her protection of their eggs and hatchlings. She is the consort of Lendys, and tries to moderate his harsh form of justice.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Kereska Wonderbringer is the energetic deity of magic within the draconic pantheon, who is said to have taught dragons how to harness the innate magical powers Io infused in them at the time of creation. She delights in magical creativity and blesses those dragons undertaking magical research and creation.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Bahamut the Platinum Dragon is the lord of metallic dragons, and one of the greatest forces for good in the multiverse. He is a wise being, and a paragon of enlightened justice, the melding of mercy and forgiveness with just punishment. He is the template many metallic dragons strive to emulate, especially silvers, golds, and bronzes.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Wrapping up the draconic deities is the creator of all dragonkind himself, Io the Ninefold Dragon. Much like Annam, he is said to be the creator of the universe, wherein other deities have built their own worlds and own races. He is an experimental deity, tweaking dracoform species and their environments in order to produce unique combinations. Despite his experimentality, he is not a particularly active deity, preferring watching to interfering.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Koriel the Vigilant is the patron of the ki-rin and tuen-rin, as well as other powerful paragons of law and good. He is a wandering power, constantly working to foil the forces of evil throughout the outer planes, while sending his followers to face evil on the Prime Material Plane. He has only a small number of humanoid followers, who look to Koriel as a model of their behavior.

Ive also revised my previous Jazirian entry and added a shamanistic humanoid cult.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Anguileusis the Abiding One is the imprisoned patron deity of the Anguiliians, eel-like deep sea humanoids with some sort of connection to Sahuagin. The Anguiliians were first presented in the product Sea Devils, but there wasnt a great deal about them in that book; they received more details in the last of the adventures that accompanied that product, Sea of Blood, which also introduced their imprisoned patron. Anguileusis can be used in a time-traveling campaign, or he could be released through the above-mentioned adventure.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Surminare the Selkie Queen is the peaceful and gentle goddess of the selkies. She is a member of the asathalfinare, the loose alliance of aquatic deities headed by Deep Sashelas. She is not a warrior, but fights bravely to defend those she loves.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Stillsong is a very unusual entity, apparently transitioning from one state to another. What he was before, and what he is to become is unknown. He grants no spells and has no priesthood, and represents a wandering benevolent force throughout the planes.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The only non-aquatic member of Deep Sashelass asathalfinare, Syranita, Mistress of the Aarakocra is the protector-goddess of the aarakocra. She is an excellent diplomat, and is always on the look out for new allies to help protect her gentle race.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Ilxendren the Demonray was originally introduced in the 2nd Edition boxed-set adventure Night Below, along with the subterranean fresh water variant of the ixitxachitl, the ixzan. To a certain extant, Ilxendren represents the most dangerous threat to Demogorgons mortal power base, for unlike that tanarri power, Ilxendren shares many traits and elements with the devil fish themselves.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Perhaps one of the few deities who can rival the disgusting nature of Vaprak is the patron of troglodytes, Laogzed the Devourer. While he grants spells to the troglodytes, he did not create them, and cares little for their welfare, granting spells simply because he doesnt care enough not to. He is shunned by most other powers, and used as a divine disposal by those willing to deal with him or willing to risk getting close.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Parrafaire the Naga Prince is one of the more unusual deities, as he is a servitor of many other powers more than one who has active concerns of his own. He is a guardian of secrets and items of power, but his guardianship is not absolute. He designs traps, tricks, and riddles to test those who search for his charges in order to determine only those he deems worthy gain them. His few worshipers similarly focus on guardianship, although with a much lower focus on testing those who search for their wards.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Water Lion the Sharkslayer is an unusual and mysterious deity who wanders the planes for reasons unknown, although there are many theories about his purpose. He has only a small and dispersed following among the aquatic races, mostly loners and hunters.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The patron of the kenku, Quorlinn the Filcher, is one of the more interesting deities in the AD&D game, because hes not terribly comfortable having the responsibilities of godhood that have been thrust upon him. This isnt exactly a rare situation, however; what makes Quorlinn different is that he was never a mortal like most of those who share those feelings. It creates a much more interesting deity, as does the merging of eastern and western elements that kenku represent.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Sekolah the Great Shark is the patron of the so-called Sea Devils, one of the greatest scourges of the deeps and the shallows. He did not create them, instead having adopted them as his chosen when he discovered them on one of his many great hunts among all the seas of the worlds, and molded them into the powerful and dangerous society they are today.

Jeff

----------


## Mith

Thank you for this ongoing project.  It is a useful resource for someone looking to build their own pantheons using D&D deities that correspond to the existing races.

----------


## AuldDragon

Happy New Year everyone! The ascended tanar'ri lord Sess'innek the Emperor Lizard, long ago tiring of the Blood War, turned to followers on the Prime Material Plane as another path to power. Seeing the general complacency of Semuanya, he has been slowly usurping that power's authority over the lizard men with the creation and leadership of his chosen followers, the Lizard Kings.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Krocaa the Crimsonfeather was introduced in Dragon #124 as the deity of the aarakocra. With DMGR4 Monster Mythology, however, he was replaced with Syranita. Combining the pair into a small pantheon required some alterations to his original characterization and dogma to make the pair synergize well, with Krocaa being more of an active defender than Syranita, with an additional emphasis on hunting.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

It took me a little while to decide what exactly Eadro the Deliverer represented, as he was described simply as the patron of the merfolk and the locathah. I eventually decided that he represented the strong bonds of community that merfolk and locathah are characterized as having, and this makes him a good addition to the loose pantheon of good and neutral aquatic deities.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Shekinester the Three-Faced Queen, creator and queen of the nagas, is one of the most complex deities in the D&D multiverse. She has three distinct aspects, each representing a different alignment, with different portfolios of interest, but all elements of her overriding portfolio of Wisdom.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Flying through the skies of the upper planes is Remnis, the Great Lord of the Eagles. He is said to be the ultimate aerial hunter, and with his great eyesight, he spies out secrets throughout the planes. He perches on the heights of Mount Celestia and in the boughs of the World Tree Yggdrasil, awaiting the call to service.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Nearly insane, Blibdoolpoolp the Sea Mother is patron of the declining subterranean race of kuo-toa. She hates humanity for the ancient wars that drove her race underground, and is well pleased when her followers sacrifice them to her. She is rumored to know great secrets of ancient magics, but in her insanity, she shares them with no one.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

While still powerful, the somnolent Merrshaulk the Serpent Lord is in a slow decline. His chosen followers are the insidious yuan-ti, who lurk in ruins of ancient cities, either remnants of their own past or the remains of places they corrupted and destroyed. His lack of direct attention to his followers has led to a usurpation of his power by other deities on more than one world, however.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the four minor centaur deities mentioned in Dragon Magazine #103, Linroth Fleet-Hoof is a deity of speed, traveling, and merchants. I drew some inspiration from nomadic steppe peoples for the write-up, as well as some elements from Greek mythology.

Jeff

----------


## Sir Brett Nortj

> One of the four minor centaur deities mentioned in Dragon Magazine #103, Linroth Fleet-Hoof is a deity of speed, traveling, and merchants. I drew some inspiration from nomadic steppe peoples for the write-up, as well as some elements from Greek mythology.
> 
> Jeff


I am sure the centaur people would be thrilled.

----------


## AuldDragon

Persana, Guardian of the Deep is the creator and patron of the tritons, having sculpted them from elemental water and breathed life into them. He is known as one of the greatest architects of the multiverse, having designed a wide variety of wonders throughout the planes. While aloof and generally uninterested in the affairs of others, he recognizes that the other good and neutral races of the deep are more likely to keep to agreements and defend allies in need, and so has thrown his lot in with them.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Wrapping up the reptilian deities is Semuanya the Survivor, the patron and creator of lizard men and their kin. Semuanya is an aloof deity who exists and survives for the sake of surviving and existing, and teaches his followers that survival and propagation is of paramount importance.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

This month features the second of the four centaur deities that were listed but not detailed in an old Dragon Magazine articles on centaurs. Fanthros Storm-Hooves is the patriarch of the small clan of four deities, who all serve under Skerrit the Forrester. Among the small centaur pantheon, Fanthros is the deity of weather, the sky, and agriculture.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Panzuriel the Enslaver is the evil of the depths, partially banished long ago by Deep Sashelas and an alliances of oceanic deities. He raises a rabble of followers wherever he can in order to lay waste to the civilizations on the sea floor, although his favored followers are the kraken and morkoth.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Of the lycanthrope deities, the only benevolent power is Balador the Master of Mead, Father Bear to the werebears. He is a protector of wildlands, and a wise and paternal guardian to his followers. While shy, he is a lover of good tales told around a fire over a shared mug of mead.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The most unusual centaur deity is Chitza-Atlan, the Guardian of the Gateway to the Underworld, an interloping undead deity who is said to guard the passage to the underworld and the afterlife.  Little is known of his origins, but he has connections with the lord and lady of the dead, Mictlantecuhtli and Mictanchihuatl, and is known to the Olman peoples of Oerth.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Powerful enough to claim the title of Prince of Demons, Demogorgon is a foul lord of of the Abyss who has achieved true divinity. Favoring the intelligent shallow-water rays known as ixitxachitl, he focuses on domination and the draining of life energy from victims in order to increase his own power.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

As Queen of the Foxwomen, Eshebala the Vixen Queen embodies the same vain and shallow obsession with beauty and material wealth found in that lycanthropic race. She has a decidedly cruel streak as well, and seeks to destroy things and creatures she has n further use for, or that which she cannot acquire.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Another member of the centaur pantheon, Brilros the Battle Stallion is the child of Fanthros and Naharra, and sibling to Linroth. He represents war, battle, and strength, and like his sister, is a youthful and vigorous power. He leads centaurs in the defense of their lands, and teaches their warriors strategy and tactics.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Child of Titania and Oberon, Damh the Horned Beast (pronounced DAV) is the revelrous patron of satyrs and korred. Despite his love for wine, women, and song, he is the physically strongest member of the Seelie Court, and the first to come to defense of sylvan lands.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The bloodthirsty and rapacious patron of werewolves and seawolves, Daragor the Wolflord is a wanderer who delights in nothing but sating his bloodlust. While he wanders the Lower Planes butchering the fiends and travelers he finds there, he sends his avatars to do the same on the Prime Material Plane.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Naharra the Mother-Mare is the final member of the small centaur pantheon mentioned in Dragon Magazine #105, and rounds out the family group that serves Skerrit. She is the centaur deity of lover, motherhood, and fertility, and as a deity of family, represents the ancestor spirits that many centaur shamans contact for advice.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The smallest member of the Seelie Court is Caoimhin the Kindly (KOO-ev-inn), patron of the little killmoulis. He is a timid and grumbly deity who is keenly aware of his own weaknesses, but has an inner strength where his friends and allies are concerned.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Sibling to Balador, Ferrix the Prowler is a playful and inquisitive deity, and patron of the weretigers. She is a huntress, but gets a greater thrill from the hunt than the kill. She likes to explore and learn, but unlike her brother, she has not the wisdom to differentiate mundane and trivial knowledge.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the most famous centaurs, Kheiron the Educator is the offspring of the Titan Cronus, but does not share his disposition towards the Olympians. As such, he is included in both that human pantheon and the centaur pantheon, and has branches of his clergy among both races. Throughout his history, he has taken special interest in educating would-be heroes, and his mythology includes many long lists of the heroes he has educated.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

While one of Ios Children, Nathair Sgiathach the Prankster (NEIGH-er SKEY-ak) feels more at home among the small folk of the Seelie Court, and is patron of faerie dragons and pseudodragons. His power is a valuable aid in protecting fairy folk, but unfortunately his irreverent attitude makes for a less valuable advisor to Titania, Queen of the Fairies.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Diirinka the Betrayer is the treacherous and cruel patron of the degenerate dwarves known as derro. Exiled from the Morndinsamman for his crimes against his brother and mortal dwarves, he hides in Pandemonium, paranoid that his enemies, especially the illithid god Ilsensine, will find and destroy him.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the outer circle members of the Seelie Court, Emmantiensien the Treant-King is still an important member of the Court. He forgets nothing, making him an excellent sage, and he guards a powerful ancient magical crystal that grants him and the Court substantial powers.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of Great Mother's many offspring, and the only one to achieve divinity itself, Gzemnid the Gas Giant is a master of air elemental magic and deception. It desires to increase its store of knowledge and magic, but is intelligent enough to know that bargaining for or stealing such things can be just as effective as slaying for them.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of a number of minor elven deities who appeared in the pages of Dragon Magazine, Tethrin Veraldé, the elven god of bladesingers and battle magic, had an abbreviated Faiths & Avatars style writeup in Dragon #236, which I have expanded upon.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Squelaiche the Court Jester is the patron of leprechauns, and the Court Jester of the Seelie Court. He is a trickster, but his jests and jibes always carry lessons to those they target. He is the only member of the Inner Circle who isnt related to Titania.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

A contemplative and peaceable deity, Psilofyr the Spore Lord is the myconid deity of community and philosophy. It is an ancient power, manifesting as a type of fungal world tree archetype. It dislikes animal life, seeing them as inherently destructive and violently destructive, although it has softened towards races like the svirfneblin that have proven themselves allies to myconids.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the younger elven deities from the pages of Dragon Magazine, Araleth Letheranil is the god of starlight. He is an adventurous deity that keeps darkness at bay, and opposes many of the traditional enemies of the surface elves, especially drow. These traits have made him particularly popular with the members of the Elven Fleets in wildspace.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

A member of the Inner Circle of the Seelie Court, Eachthighern is lord of unicorn and pegasi. He is both guardian and healer, and his name is a byword for loyalty among the sylvan creatures.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the neogi deities detailed in the article The Ecology of the Neogi, in Dragon #214, Krtx the Flaming Master is that races deity of war. It is an unsubtle brute of a neogi, and favored by the umber hulks the neogi keep due to its brutality.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Cador the Shadow Knife is a virtually unknown dwarven deity of revenge and hatred, not truly part of the Morndinsamman, but also acting as a dark reflection of the pantheon as a whole. He only shows up in a single 1st Edition adventure, Nigel Findleys Caermor from Dungeon #2 (and reprinted in 2nd Editions Dungeon anthology release, Dungeons of Despair). I expanded upon the slight details there to make Cador a full-fledged deity.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Daughter of Titania and Oberon, Verenestra the Oak Princess possesses an unearthly beauty that is dimly reflected in the nymphs, dryads, and sylphs of the Prime Material Plane that worship her. She is a flightly and vain, but ultimately cares deeply for her faerie folk.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## anthon

I appreciate the vast effort into it, though I would take exception with assigning "vast dragon" like bahamut a measily 23 strength. i seem to recall Council of Wyrms age 10 reds could get a 25 pretty easily. I get the Io thing, never really approved of CoW's pantheon outside of Bahamut/Tiamat as king-father and queen-mother, 

but Dragonlance's "same but not same" Paladine/Takhisis make that all the more confusing. THen you have 5th age Malystryx, who supposedly wasn't even the biggest of big dragons from the plane of dragons.

Still, 23? Sad hatchling.

----------


## AuldDragon

Another of the neogi deities from Dragon Magazine #214, Killix the Ambitious represents the cutthroat nature of neogi advancement. He is a god of death, and teaches his followers to gain power through poison and murder.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

> I appreciate the vast effort into it, though I would take exception with assigning "vast dragon" like bahamut a measily 23 strength. i seem to recall Council of Wyrms age 10 reds could get a 25 pretty easily. I get the Io thing, never really approved of CoW's pantheon outside of Bahamut/Tiamat as king-father and queen-mother, 
> 
> but Dragonlance's "same but not same" Paladine/Takhisis make that all the more confusing. THen you have 5th age Malystryx, who supposedly wasn't even the biggest of big dragons from the plane of dragons.
> 
> Still, 23? Sad hatchling.


Council of Wyrms has some unique design elements, though, as it is for players to be able to play (and the dragons only use Strength for the purposes of carrying and that sort of thing), whereas Bahamut would still have 23 Strength if he took another form. The big thing is that these stats are supposed to be compared to each other, and few avatars should have 25 Strength, generally those that deal with actual Strength (Heracles, Magni, etc.).  :)

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Another of the minor Seldarine deities published originally in Dragon #155 and updated in #236, Naralis Analor is a god of healing and death. He serves Sehanine in this capacity, while his priests often serve the elven nations in classic medic roles.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Oberon is a god of male faerie warriors and hunters, and patron of wild places and the beasts who live there. He is consort to Titania, but is not fond of the politics of the Seelie Court and prefers to stay away when possible. He is a tireless defender of the sylvan races, and is more than willing to take the fight to the Courts foes.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Another of the neogi deities from Dragon Magazine #214, Thrigki the Rapacious is one of the more interesting deities. It represents the closest thing the spidery neogi have to love; their emotion is much closer to envy, jealousy, and covetousness. Due to its purview over these emotions, it has come to also represent trade and commerce as well.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

A minor, nearly forgotten member of the Seldarine, Alathrien Druanna, the Rune Mistress is the goddess of writing, subservient to Labelas Enoreth in his role as keeper of history. Because of her portfolio on writing, she has come to hold the fields of conjuration, geometric, and runic magic as well, although only a small number of elves still follow her tenets.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The leader of the Seelie Court, and supreme fairy is Titania, the Faerie Queen. She rules her court with compassion and love, but she posses incredible magical power with which to defend her diminutive subjects. For this write-up, I incorporated an old 1st Edition druid subtype from Dragon #155, for a previous incarnation of the faerie queen named Rhiannon, as well as some medieval folklore about faeries and people said to be touched by them.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The second-to-last deity in the neogi pantheon is the cruel Tzenkil the Lasher, god of pain, torture, and slavery. It is a foul being that enforces the social order and the idea that neogi superiority means that lesser beings deserve suffering. These elements have also made it the informal deity of neogi cooks and chefs.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

One of the deities straddling the boundary between the Seldarine and the Seelie Court, Rellavar Danuvien is the king of the frost sprites and a member of the outer circle of the Seelie Court, as well as being a rising power of the reclusive snow elves. He is a protector deity who looks out for elves and faeriefolk who are endangered by harsh weather and natural disasters.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Just in time for the spookiest month of the year comes the Queen of the Unseelie Court, the Queen of Air and Darkness. Sister to Titania, the Queen was corrupted by darkness, and has become the antithesis of all the beneficent faeries stand for. She spreads the corruption that brought her down to the lands of the sylvan folk, and in this way also serves almost as a native deity of darkness for the elves of the surface. I attempted to add depth to the Queen for this entry by exploring a bit of what I think she was before her corruption, and how that shaped who she became after encountering the Black Diamond. I also drew some inspiration from other sources of the name Queen of Air and Darkness, and used that to flesh out her character as well.

If youve been enjoying these entries, please consider supporting the project on Patreon or Ko-Fi.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The last of the neogi deities, P'kk the Dominator is the god of neogi captains, who control their crew and captives through tyrannical fear. It is the only member of the neogi pantheon to live in Baator, the Nine Hells, but it keeps a close eye on its brethren, watching for any weaknesses it can exploit. It is also the only member of the pantheon to have a form other than that of most neogi, as it favors a form that merges the head of a neogi with the body of an umber hulk.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The second of the Derro Twins, banished from the Morndinsamman for their crimes, is Diinkarazan, the Mad God. Betrayed by his brother and imprisoned by Ilsensine, he has been driven mad by the hallucinations inflicted by the mind flayer god. However, he gains lucidity periodically, but not for long enough to effect his freedom.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Originating in The Ecology of the Korred by Ed Greenwood (Dragon #119), Tapann the Undying is referenced occasionally in Forgotten Realms material as the god of korreds of the High Forest. Similar to Damh (and merged with him in later material), he is an interesting sylvan power outside of the Seelie Court, and represents an active force in the preservation of korred life and lands.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The sweet-sounding but dire Lich-Lord Mellifleur is the god of liches, elevated to godhood through a cosmic accident. Due to the circumstances of his elevation, he acts against the villainous deity, or deities, whose power he inadvertently stole, and as such he occasionally can be an ally to some good powers.

Jeff

----------


## Scots Dragon

This is some spectacular work.

----------


## AuldDragon

> This is some spectacular work.


Thanks! I really appreciate it!  :D

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The next member of the younger generation of elven deities originally published in Dragon Magazine #155 (and updated in #236), Kirith Sotheril specializes in the subtle magics of divination and enchantment magic, and represents the piercing of illusions and lies to reveal the truth. She is seen as a bright, enchanting lady who favors scintillating colors and magical lights as well.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

While not a true deity, Cryonax the Prince of Evil Ice and the other archomentals cultivate small followings to further their ambitions against their enemies on the Inner Planes. The cults are small as yet, but may grow with time. As only uniquely powerful near-powers, the archomentals can only grant up to 3rd level spells to their followers on the Prime Material Plane, unless they appear in person.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Another of the Tanarri lords elevated to godhood, Juiblex the Faceless Lord is the Demon Prince of Ooze. Patron of aboleths and intelligent amorphs, the Slime Lord has inscrutable and unknown goals, keeping mainly to itself and not even participating in the politics of the Abyss. On the Prime Material Plane, it is also favored by insane cultists or those desiring power.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

An older elven power, but one who has lost much of his status, Mythrien Sarath is the power who oversees mythal magic, abjurations, and protection. With his lone avatar trapped on the Prime Material Plane after a botched ritual to restore his loss of standing, he now broods in his castle in Arvandor.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Another of the Archomentals, Olhydra is the Archomental of Evil Water. She is possibly the closest of all of the archomentals to becoming a true deity, given her diverse array of worshipers. However, she is still not yet a true power, and thus cannot grant spells above 3rd level at this point as with the other archomentals.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Originally published in Dragon Magazine #298 for 3rd Edition, Keptolo the Eager Consort offered a nice alternative to Vhaeraun and Selvetarm for male drow living within the matriarchal societies of Lolth-worshipping drow, and had some connections with another deity I plan to work on Zinzerena. Further, he had no strong connections or contradictions with other material, so he was a great candidate for writing up as a 2nd Editions deity. Enjoy!

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Just in time for the Halloween season comes Kanchelsis the Lord of Vampires! He is a dual-natured deity, both a sophisticated, high-society bon vivant and a wild creature of brutal hunts and violence. This duality is the same as that held by vampires within mortal, living society. Enjoy!

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The third of the evil archomentals, Yan-C-Bin, the Prince of Evil Air, is a subtle and hidden creature. He wages an endless cold war with his rival, Chan, while also wandering, gathering information, and using the destructive power of air on various planes. It is said that one day he and Chan will meet, and only one will survive the encounter.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

Patron of the snow elves, Tarsellis Meunniduin is the Seldarine deity of mountains and high-altitude wilderness. Like the Snow Elves themselves, he has isolated himself from the Seldarine due to disputes and a general preference for being alone.

Jeff

----------


## AuldDragon

The next of the Princes of Elemental Evil is Ogremoch. The least subtle of all of the archomentals, the Stone Tyrant seeks to inspire and create a great juggernaut of evil who will spread destruction throughout his home plane and many others, although as yet none of his attempts have met with his own satisfaction.

Jeff

----------

